# Show us your Horses/Ponies/Donkeys/Livestock



## Venomous_RBB (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Interested to see some Equines or Livestock that you might have.
I own 1 horse, he is a 21yr old retired Standardbred Gelding, Chestnut, 15.3hh, Pacing name is Titan Rainbow, bred from a stud called Rainbow Farms. His sire is Land Grant USA, his dam is Thorada however my horse was too slow so never actually started. My horses name is Tex, he was a trail riding horse, I bought him when he was 15yrs, he is my 3rd horse.







Anyway enough about my horse, show me yours


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 2, 2012)

Do these guys count?! Not great pics, taken from photos.


----------



## Khagan (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't have a donkey, but i could post a pic of myself seen as i'm apparently a bit of an ***?


----------



## MyMitchie (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't have pics as on my phone but my pride and joy and soul mate is my 11yo standardbred gelding Victor Pastime, or Victor for short. He raced for 6 years and is an expacer. he is 16hh and just plain bay. Bred out of So Sharp and Americas Pastime. I've had him for 4 years now and have his brand tattooed on my side. Up the Standies!!


----------



## gemrock2hot (Aug 2, 2012)

I have 4 horses atm love them all

This is my newest thoroughbred boy only 4 months of the track his name is renmark only 8yo






This is my old thoroughbred boy rocky he's 21yo





This is my stock horse boy tank he's only 7yo





This is my only girl Honour shes a stock horse x quarter horse and she's 9


----------



## WomaBoy (Sep 2, 2012)

I have 3 horses, no pic tho because they are my sisters


----------



## yeahbutno (Sep 2, 2012)

Third photo in, is he KKK? What up with that


- ybn


----------



## silatman (Sep 2, 2012)

Standardbreds are so under-rated. They are smart, loyal and have beautiful even temperaments. My old boy Whiskey is my best friend. He is 31 years old now and I have owned him for 26 years. I have no idea of his breeding, my Dad bought him for me when I was a child. He still runs around the paddock with the youngens but this is the first winter that he hasn't carried much weight  View attachment 263964
View attachment 263963


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Sep 2, 2012)

yeahbutno said:


> Third photo in, is he KKK? What up with that
> 
> 
> - ybn



How did you know? It was his secret :lol:

Nah, he gets Queensland Itch, not sure if you have heard of it, but he is rugged most of the time, I personally hate him being rugged as I prefer the natural side. The midges are the cause, they bite him, he has a reaction and comes up in welts, he then gets really itchy and because of this, he rubs himself, ending up in sores. I spray him with horse fly spray, he can only have one type as he allergic to the others. He is a pain in the bum but I love him to pieces <3

To everyone else above, your horses sound great.
Your Camels are so cool, I would love one ^^ Thanks i_V
Ha ha Khagen, I have been told the same.
Mitchie: That sounds like a nice Standie, they are great horses, a bit stubborn but nice natured otherwise.
I love your Palomino mare gemrock and your other boys are nice looking as well.
silatman: Aww your fella sounds great, hope my boy lasts well into his 30's, he is 10 years younger but he also runs around with the youngens, he is in with 2 young welshies at the moment.
Sorry to hear about the weight side of things, I think that is the main saddness of Standies is they are hard to keep weight on. My boy is agisted and is coming home at the end of the week  Cant wait, the grass here is nice and long, ready for him to return.

Thanks guys, keep them coming ^^


----------



## Schnecke (Sep 5, 2012)

I haven't had a horse for 14 years. Gee I miss them. I only have 35mm film strips, but I really should get them turned into digitals... My horse list went like this:

Naverone: 12hh Paloose Pony in his 20s. One of those ponies that was so smart he had you come all the way down to the paddock to catch him with a bucket of tucker, only to bolt back up to the top of the hill and make you walk all the way back. Used to be the town annoyance, our favourite passtime was tipping weelie bins over!! I cannot remember how many times I fell off him through lack of paying attention - he was the best experience of my life. He was leased over winter as his owner wouldn't ride in the winter.

Splender: 14.2hh Australian Stockhorse, strawberry roan, about 20. He was the kind of pony who'd nip you if you went under his neck to tighten the girth, or pop a leg back if you walked behind him. He was a cheeky bugger. Mum used to say I looked like a blonde indian child as I rode him in a halter with no helmet on (much to her horror!) galloping through the paddock. He was the kind of horse that was a tough old man, but if he got a little cit on his pastern, just wouldn't MOVE! He was leased until I outgrew him, then retired to a life of daily apples at his owners farm. He taught me the most out of all the horses I had.

Shimmer: Thoroughbred 15.2hh Dark Brown. She was a pity Lease. She was originally for sale as an 8 year old and a friend of mine had her on trial. I remember how skinny she was. She couldn't handle her clingy nature and she was offered to me as a free lease by the owner. I spent 6 months fixing her feet up and getting weight on her and she looked amazing. One day i arrived at the paddock and they were loading her onto a float. Seems I'd fattened her up enough for them to try and sell her again (I was devestated - I was 13) a year and a half later she died after complications giving birth as she was too skinny. We later found out that she was 10 years older than they had claimed. The RSPCA ordered them to give up all of their animals after over a dozen complaints.

After that I was given a Morgan boy, Duke. he was 14.3 and a steam train. I only had him for 4 days before he was pushed straight through a fence by a warmblood that was a rig - noone knew at the time, as he was the only gelding in our leased paddock at the time (a friends horse) I nursed him back to health for 8 months (he ended up with a serious infection in his back leg) and my friend was so wonderful and paid for all of the vet bills. I only rode him twice and loved him all the same.

After that mum vowed never to lease a horse again and she bought me a $250 16.2hh ugly grey thoroughbred brood mare who was the DEFINITION of crazy. She was a pity buy before going for dog meat. It would take me 45 minutes to get on her, only to have her throw herself to the ground with me on her. I never told mum as I knew we didn't have the money for another horse. One day mum witnessed Blue being mental and said I was never allowed to ride her again. We sold her as a broodmare to an arabian stud and the very same hour she arrived the stallion decided to jump the fence and helped himself!! She had 2 lovely foals in the time that I kept in contact with the new owner.

After Blue is was a while before I got DJ. A 16hh Bay Thoroughbred boy. He was the apple of my eye, had a coat like glass and was as fizzy as they come. DJ had to be retired from jumping (which was my passion) as he had a hock problem that was never diagnosed properly (enlarged clicky hock) and ended up with a wonderful girl using him for dressage. He had a rocking chair canter and was the smoothest horse I'd ever ridden. I cried so much when he was sold. He still remembered me years later when I went to visit him.

Wally really was a Wally. I got him while I still had DJ as I was going to try and keep the 2 for different events. Wally would jump ANYTHING that was put in front of him. He was a 16.1hh Brown Thoroughbred. He used to play hide and seek with me and was an absolute hoot, but in the end I mum just couldn't afford it.

I won't forget any of them, they were all so different (and completely bonkers, in their own special ways - part of having a single parent is that beggers can't be choosers when it comes to horses - you get what you can afford!!) But I tell you what they taught me to have no fear. I still go riding now when I get the chance and apart from being ground shy (you get REALLY aware of how much it will hurt if they step on you if you haven't owned one for a while) and as soon as I'm in that saddle it's like I never left it


----------



## gemrock2hot (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanx black headed. Yeh my pally girl has really nice conformation unfortunately she has a lot of ppl issues due to being mistreated. But every day she is getting more and more trust in me ....


----------



## happynagini (Sep 7, 2012)

BlackHeaded92 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Interested to see some Equines or Livestock that you might have.
> I own 1 horse, he is a 21yr old retired Standardbred Gelding, Chestnut, 15.3hh, Pacing name is Titan Rainbow, bred from a stud called Rainbow Farms. His sire is Land Grant USA, his dam is Thorada however my horse was too slow so never actually started. My horses name is Tex, he was a trail riding horse, I bought him when he was 15yrs, he is my 3rd horse.
> ...



nice standardbred, doesnt have an overly huge head like most of them haha


----------



## MyMitchie (Oct 16, 2012)

Most of them do not have an "huge" head. Go to any breed shows and look at the Standardbreds.

- - - Updated - - -

Here is Victor my pride and joy and my soulmate.
This is after todays 10km ride


----------



## Fiona74 (Oct 23, 2012)

This is my boy he is 12 months OTT standardbred (nothing standard about them though). I got him when 3 weeks OTT and he is a bit of a clutz, big boofhead really. But very adorable. I don't ride him much (lack of time) but he is one of those just get on and ride horses. I also don't see the need to ride him often. I'm sure he is quite happy just chillin in the paddock with my daughters horse  He will be 7 in Dec. Retired racing due to small injury. Although he is still only young he will spend the rest of his life with me. He was a freebie too but worth everything to me. And my user name is after one of my father in laws retired pacers who I took on (just to look after) for a fews years until he passed away from old age.
View attachment 268556


----------



## Nezikah (Oct 23, 2012)

I have 8!!


----------



## gemrock2hot (Oct 29, 2012)

My pally girl after she decided to swim in the dam and then go for a roll lol


----------

